# Everett Leavenworth Layout



## aschmr (Apr 16, 2020)

I am designing and starting a layout in my 10'x25' space. I am modeling current day Everett, WA to Leavenworth, WA. I started a simple track design in AnyRail. Is there anything that I should be careful of or am missing? I don't have scenery planned out just yet even though I have an idea where I want some things to go. What do you think? I am planning on 11" radius turns on

I can send the AnyRail file in a PM if someone is interested.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Do you live in the area? I live on the north side of Seattle, ski at Stevens Pass, and have visited Leavenworth a few times. Some very nice terrain between Everett and Leavenworth. I could see you doing some nice river and bridge scenes. I believe the actual tracks cross over the river multiple times. You could also do some trestles over the slew outside Everett. Be sure to include the town of Skykomish. Then there’s the long tunnel under Stevens Pass that you can compress down to something much shorter. I’m less familiar with what the tracks do on the Leavenworth side of the mountain pass. Sounds like a fun build!


----------



## aschmr (Apr 16, 2020)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Do you live in the area? I live on the north side of Seattle, ski at Stevens Pass, and have visited Leavenworth a few times. Some very nice terrain between Everett and Leavenworth. I could see you doing some nice river and bridge scenes. I believe the actual tracks cross over the river multiple times. You could also do some trestles over the slew outside Everett. Be sure to include the town of Skykomish. Then there’s the long tunnel under Stevens Pass that you can compress down to something much shorter. I’m less familiar with what the tracks do on the Leavenworth side of the mountain pass. Sounds like a fun build!


I do live in the area. It’s my favorite day trip. The most beautiful area in the fall season. Which I will also be modeling. I’m excited to share the progress


----------



## aschmr (Apr 16, 2020)

first section of the module installed. I just have to install the 2” foam.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

A very good start.  Looking good.

Magic


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree, great start. Looks like you’ll have a good solid base to build on.


----------



## aschmr (Apr 16, 2020)

Two more modules installed. I’m just waiting for plywood and foam to be delivered. I exceeded my railroad budget this month so I’m working with scrap wood.


----------



## aschmr (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Looking awesome


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

High marks for eliminating legs!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I did my legs pretty much the same way but went all the way to the floor.
Works out great, no more kicking the legs when you're working close.

Magic


----------



## aschmr (Apr 16, 2020)

More progress today. I was able to get two more modules on the wall.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

You are off to a great start, and the room looks well suited to a model railroad. What will you do about the window? Ignore it?


----------

